# X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST Final Trailer



## trappedslider (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.newsarama.com/20839-x-men-days-of-future-past-final-trailer.html

Must watch movie...


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 16, 2014)

So Wolverine is taking the place of Rachel Summers, interesting. I was wondering how they was gonna pull this off being they already killed off Jean and Scott, which i guess totally ruins any chance of a Cable movie.


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 16, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> So Wolverine is taking the place of Rachel Summers, interesting. I was wondering how they was gonna pull this off being they already killed off Jean and Scott, which i guess totally ruins any chance of a Cable movie.



Actually, this sort of serves as a reboot for the X-Men franchise, like the time travelling Romulan in the second to last Star Trek film. In the past Jean and Scott haven't been killed yet and maybe they will never die. After all the Last Stand doesn't exist...

Besides, next X-Men film is called Age of Apocalypse and it comes out in 2016. Difficult to image Apocalypse without Cable.


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah, about as difficult as Days of Future Past without Rachel Summers.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 16, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Actually, this sort of serves as a reboot for the X-Men franchise, like the time travelling Romulan in the second to last Star Trek film. In the past Jean and Scott haven't been killed yet and maybe they will never die. After all the Last Stand doesn't exist...
> 
> Besides, next X-Men film is called Age of Apocalypse and it comes out in 2016. Difficult to image Apocalypse without Cable.




But ... but Cyclops is terrible.


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 16, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> But ... but Cyclops is terrible.



Yeah, super strong neck muscles aren't the best powers.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 16, 2014)

I was so happy they killed him off in the first set of movies.


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 16, 2014)

Rest assured, I bet you'll see a kid version of him and Jean in Age of Apocalypse, since they be parents of Cable.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 16, 2014)

Gag me with a spoon!


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 16, 2014)

I can call it a spoon if that rocks your world, baby. Goldo wants you to be confortable when he does his thing.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 16, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Age of Apocalypse and it comes out in 2016. Difficult to image Apocalypse without Cable.



I never liked Cable. That stupid glowing eye thing was just retarded.


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 17, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I never liked Cable. That stupid glowing eye thing was just retarded.



Thats cause hes a cyborg, cyborgs are supposed to have at least one glowing eye, duh! I bet if you got infected with a techno-virus and then raised in the future, youd have a glowing eye too!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 17, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Thats cause hes a cyborg, cyborgs are supposed to have at least one glowing eye, duh! I bet if you got infected with a techno-virus and then raised in the future, youd have a glowing eye too!



Actually, no, the glowing eye is just Liefeld being a terrible person with horrible ideas. Also, X-man, Nathaniel Grey, who is an alternate reality version of Cable (kind of) has the same stupid glowing eye, and he isn't part cyborg or have technoherpes.


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 17, 2014)

His left eye glows, for some reason related to his mutant powers.

Not getting back to the movie details : http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/04...ene-during-amazing-spider-man-2as-end-credits

and

As for Rahcle Summers..a whole series of movies called be The Summers Family tree and no one would still have a clue what the hell is going on...that tree breaks Ancestery.com' website


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 17, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I can call it a spoon if that rocks your world, baby. Goldo wants you to be confortable when he does his thing.




If I'm gagging I'm not comfortable.


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 17, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> If I'm gagging I'm not comfortable.



Huh. Why did you ask for it then?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 17, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Huh. Why did you ask for it then?




Why not?


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 17, 2014)

Can't argue against that.

/unzips


----------



## Umbran (Apr 17, 2014)

Ladies and gents, if you're going to swerve off-topic, we ask that you at least keep it family-friendly.  Thanks.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 17, 2014)

... it's ok ... goldo and I are ... uhh .. related.



Spoiler



Sorry Umbran!  Couldn't resist!


----------



## EscherEnigma (Apr 18, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> So Wolverine is taking the place of Rachel Summers, interesting. I was wondering how they was gonna pull this off being they already killed off Jean and Scott, which i guess totally ruins any chance of a Cable movie.



Nah.  For multiple reasons!

First, even in 616, Cable isn't actually Jean's son.  He's the son of her _clone_, who was made after she "died" the first time because Sinister was bored.
Second, in other universes Cable isn't always related to Scott and Jean at all.  In the Ultimate universe, for example, he was a (sorta) depowered Wolverine from the future.
Third, the movie universe plays fast and loose with the important relationships anyway.  Scott became a _younger _brother (if he's related at all), Mystique lost both her kids, Juggernaut became a mutant and lost his brotherhood with Charles... it goes on.
Fourth, Cable is a time traveler and in the Marvel comics that means he can get disjointed from his future by changing the past such that the future he is from can't happen.  So it's very possible he could show up and say "where's my mom and dad?" and everyone is all "uh, they be dead, dude.  How do you exist?"  And he'll got "ah shucks, this again?  I hate it when I accidentally kill my parents." and then it all gets revealed that he accidentally changed something that resulted in his parents dying, and then he has to fix things to undo it.  Classic time-travel story.

So... yeah.  Lots of ways they could make a Cable movie if they wanted.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 18, 2014)

EscherEnigma said:


> So... yeah.  Lots of ways they could make a Cable movie if they wanted.



Let's hope they never want to make it.


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 18, 2014)

EscherEnigma said:


> Nah.  For multiple reasons!
> 
> First, even in 616, Cable isn't actually Jean's son.  He's the son of her _clone_, who was made after she "died" the first time because Sinister was bored.
> Second, in other universes Cable isn't always related to Scott and Jean at all.  In the Ultimate universe, for example, he was a (sorta) depowered Wolverine from the future.
> ...




Well yeah, but the movies like to have simple explanations for things, like adamantium can be melted for instance, so I think theyd have a tough time coming up with a reasonable "movie" explanation of where Cable comes from with no Scott and Jean, or a clone of Jean, speaking of which wasnt Madeline, or whatever her name was cloned from the Phoenix which was a clone of Jean, who was actually in stasis in an energy cocoon during the whole Phoenix thing, so really wouldnt that make her a clone of a clone?


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 18, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Let's hope they never want to make it.




You dont like Cable? A dish fan eh?


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 18, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> His left eye glows, for some reason related to his mutant powers.
> 
> Not getting back to the movie details : http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/04...ene-during-amazing-spider-man-2as-end-credits
> 
> ...




Well of course his left eye glows, his left side is his robot half, so it would make sense for his robot eye to glow, if it was related to his mutant power then his organic eye would glow too.


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 18, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Well of course his left eye glows, his left side is his robot half, so it would make sense for his robot eye to glow, if it was related to his mutant power then his organic eye would glow too.




Even though his cybernetic left eye glows, this is actually an effect related to his mutant powers; quite possibly as a vestigial offshoot of his father's genes. The same trait is also seen in his uncle, Vulcan and his counterpart, Nathaniel Grey (Earth-295).


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 18, 2014)

Well it looks to me like both of Vulcan's eyes are glowing, and it would make sense for Nate Grey to have a glowing left eye even though hes not a cyborg, cause doesnt he grow up to be Stryfe? So when he attempts to assassinate prof X that makes it easier to pin it on Cable. I still say the glowing eye is cause its robotic. I dont see how a glowing robot eye would have anything to do with a mutation.


----------



## EscherEnigma (Apr 19, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Well yeah, but the movies like to have simple explanations for things, like adamantium can be melted for instance, so I think theyd have a tough time coming up with a reasonable "movie" explanation of where Cable comes from with no Scott and Jean, or a clone of Jean, speaking of which wasnt Madeline, or whatever her name was cloned from the Phoenix which was a clone of Jean, who was actually in stasis in an energy cocoon during the whole Phoenix thing, so really wouldnt that make her a clone of a clone?



You're overthinking this.  Yes, keeping an accurate-to-616 version of Cable would be difficult in the movies.  But putting Cable into the movies and just never bothering with the back story or just giving it a one-line explanation... that's easy.  See: everyone but Wolverine, Prof X, Magneto and Mystique.  Everyone else has no real backstory.  And hell... they pretty radically changed Mystique's backstory just to make her a kid sister of Chuck in First Class.  Not really sure why you think they wouldn't be willing to radically re-write Cable's history (if they addressed it at all) if they wanted to use the character.

And whether Pryor was a second-generation or first-generation clone depends on when Sinister got his sample.  I don't know the answer to that.


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 20, 2014)

EscherEnigma said:


> You're overthinking this.  Yes, keeping an accurate-to-616 version of Cable would be difficult in the movies.  But putting Cable into the movies and just never bothering with the back story or just giving it a one-line explanation... that's easy.  See: everyone but Wolverine, Prof X, Magneto and Mystique.  Everyone else has no real backstory.  And hell... they pretty radically changed Mystique's backstory just to make her a kid sister of Chuck in First Class.  Not really sure why you think they wouldn't be willing to radically re-write Cable's history (if they addressed it at all) if they wanted to use the character.
> 
> And whether Pryor was a second-generation or first-generation clone depends on when Sinister got his sample.  I don't know the answer to that.




Overthinking it? I think this is the first time ive ever been accused of overthinking something, but yeah you are probably right, its just that one of the things i loved about the X-Men comics (I havnt really followed comics much since Punisher turned black) was the relationships between the various characters, something that the movies, other than the love triangle between Jean, Scott, and Wolvie, managed to screw up. It shoulda been Shadowcat hangin with Logan, not Rogue, or at the very least Jubilee, Rogue shoulda been with Gambit, since its unlikely shed fall for Magneto after he tried to kill her and everything, no back story with Lady Deathstrike and Wolvie, I could go on and on, my point is introducing Cable as a future Wolverine or whatever, in my opinion, would be a stupid idea. I understand its just hollywood, and of course theyre gonna change stuff up, but still, Iceman was an orginal X-Man, and now hes a New Mutant? WTF!!!?

My wife really hates seeing these movies with me, cause through the whole movie im like come one thats not what happened! Anyways, when we saw the last Wolverine movie i kept my mouth shut through the whole movie, trying to be polite, yaknow? She turns to me at the end and says, "Well?!" lol. I think she secretly likes hearing me bitch about those movies.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 20, 2014)

I love/hate how any incarnation of the X-Men is unable to not become a convoluted mess.

And then they try to fix it, only adding layers to the ever growing ball of confusion.


----------



## EscherEnigma (Apr 20, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Overthinking it? I think this is the first time ive ever been accused of overthinking something, but yeah you are probably right, its just that one of the things i loved about the X-Men comics (I havnt really followed comics much since Punisher turned black) was the relationships between the various characters, something that the movies, other than the love triangle between Jean, Scott, and Wolvie, managed to screw up. It shoulda been Shadowcat hangin with Logan, not Rogue, or at the very least Jubilee, Rogue shoulda been with Gambit, since its unlikely shed fall for Magneto after he tried to kill her and everything, no back story with Lady Deathstrike and Wolvie, I could go on and on, my point is introducing Cable as a future Wolverine or whatever, in my opinion, would be a stupid idea. I understand its just hollywood, and of course theyre gonna change stuff up, but still, Iceman was an orginal X-Man, and now hes a New Mutant? WTF!!!?
> 
> My wife really hates seeing these movies with me, cause through the whole movie im like come one thats not what happened! Anyways, when we saw the last Wolverine movie i kept my mouth shut through the whole movie, trying to be polite, yaknow? She turns to me at the end and says, "Well?!" lol. I think she secretly likes hearing me bitch about those movies.



Yeah... if you walk into a Marvel superhero movie and expect it to be a reflection of 616 you're doing it wrong.


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 20, 2014)

EscherEnigma said:


> Yeah... if you walk into a Marvel superhero movie and expect it to be a reflection of 616 you're doing it wrong.



Are you telling me that you dont cringe at things like adamantium bullets, or this guy just needs to heat his sword up then he can cut through Wolverine's claws.


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 20, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Are you telling me that you dont cringe at things like adamantium bullets, or this guy just needs to heat his sword up then he can cut through Wolverine's claws.




Adamantium is completely indestructible, they cannot harm each other,same reason why a diamond can't scratch another diamond, so their wouldn't be any scratches or mark on it on it. Also the bullet doesn't impeded itself into wolverine's flesh but BOUNCE OFF his skull. But the force of having a indestructible bullet hitting his skull was enough to liquefy his brain so when his brain heals itself, all the neural/synapse connection that hold his memory got reset.

As for the adamantium bullets themselves..they were used on Hulk during the World War Hulk arc....


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 20, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> Adamantium is completely indestructible, they cannot harm each other,same reason why a diamond can't scratch another diamond, so their wouldn't be any scratches or mark on it on it. Also the bullet doesn't impeded itself into wolverine's flesh but BOUNCE OFF his skull. But the force of having a indestructible bullet hitting his skull was enough to liquefy his brain so when his brain heals itself, all the neural/synapse connection that hold his memory got reset.
> 
> As for the adamantium bullets themselves..they were used on Hulk during the World War Hulk arc....




Im not bitching about adamantium bullets themselves, but wolvie getting shot with one which magically wipes his memory, im not buying the liquifing his brain part, its adamantium, that should of protected his brain, then theres also the layer of bone and stuff besides the adamantim, it would of made more sense if dude shot him in the eye, then they coulda gone with the Patch thing, but whatever, its just a movie, I get that, doesnt mean im not going to bitch about it lol.

Gah! and why is spell checker telling me that im spelling adamantium wrong!?


----------



## EscherEnigma (Apr 22, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Are you telling me that you dont cringe at things like adamantium bullets, or this guy just needs to heat his sword up then he can cut through Wolverine's claws.



Sure.

I laughed at the first.  Haven't seen _the Wolverine_ so I can't speak to my reaction to that.

But either way, that's a very different complaint from your earlier one.  The problem you were speaking to earlier was how the movie continuity ignores large parts of what you consider essential relationships and background from the 616 universe.  Your issue with adamantium is the movies violating their _own _canon, or at least what you assume is their canon.  I might have to re-watch the movies to see if they actually say, in-story, how indestructible adamantium is supposed to be in the movie universe.



The_Silversword said:


> Gah! and why is spell checker telling me that im spelling adamantium wrong!?



Because it's not a real word.

Anyway, my point is that going into the movies expecting them to be the comics is setting yourself up for failure.  So unless that's what you get off on†, I suggest you accept that they are movies _inspired_ by your favorite comics, but not a direct rendition.  I also encourage you to broaden your knowledge of the Marvel Universe.  Rogue has dated/flirted with way more men then Gambit including both Ice Man and Magneto (who she has had kids with in multiple universes).
_________
†I notice you seem to watch them all even as you know that you'll be disappointed.  It might make one wonder at your motives.


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 22, 2014)

Im not expecting them to be exactly like the comics, I understand that theyre gonna change stuff up, my problem is that the things they change dont really make any sense, it just seems like they changed it, just to change it, it wasnt like they was like hey, wouldnt it be more interesting if we hook so and so up with whoever, it just seems like, to me, they just changed up stuff just for the sole purpose of changing it, i have the same problem with the new Star Trek movies, did it really help the plot any that Spocks mom died, and Vulcan imploded? no not really. Does it help the story any that Jean wasnt possessed by a cosmic entity and it just turns out that shes really a bitch and a slut? No, not really. And regardless of the changes, I did enjoy the first one, the second one had potential, but it really seemed more like just a set up for the 3rd one, i hated the 3rd one cause they seemed to drop the ball on all the set up they was doing from the second one. First class was alright, even though, again they dropped the ball, like Magneto and Prof X was supposed to build cerebro together, nope turns out the government did, so yeah, when they mess up their own "movie" continuity, yeah it bugs me, and that scene from X3 where Prof X and Magneto meet Jean as a little girl, after watching first class it doesnt make much sense why Charles would associate at all with Magneto anymore, it seemed pretty definite that sides had been chosen, so that scene from X3 just doesnt make much sense to me, So im hopin that Days of Future Past (the movie) might explain some of that, and it looks pretty kick ass, so yeah, I'll probably see it, but Im not looking foward to be let down, I really do try to go into these things with an open mind, i really do.

And yeah, I realize Rogue has had other love interests other than Gambit, thats why I brought up Magneto, but Gambit and Rogue is the one that really stands out, in my mind anyways.


----------



## Jhaelen (Apr 23, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> Adamantium is completely indestructible, they cannot harm each other,same reason why a diamond can't scratch another diamond



Err, what? Of course a diamond can scratch another diamond!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 23, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> and that scene from X3 where Prof X and Magneto meet Jean as a little girl, after watching first class it doesnt make much sense why Charles would associate at all with Magneto anymore, it seemed pretty definite that sides had been chosen, so that scene from X3 just doesnt make much sense to me,



I like to think of Professor Xavier as an abused wife who gets beat to hell, but she still goes back to her abusive husband. Even in the comics they work together, break up, and then get back together. Professor X likes the abuse.


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 24, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I like to think of Professor Xavier as an abused wife who gets beat to hell, but she still goes back to her abusive husband. Even in the comics they work together, break up, and then get back together. Professor X likes the abuse.



heehee, yeah you bring up a good point, but in the comics it wasnt Magneto that crippled him, so I think its easier to forgive him in the comics, could you see Prof X pallin around with Lucifer?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 24, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> heehee, yeah you bring up a good point, but in the comics it wasnt Magneto that crippled him, so I think its easier to forgive him in the comics, could you see Prof X pallin around with Lucifer?



Who was it that paralyzed Professor X in the comics? Is he paralyzed again? In any case, Xavier goes from one abuser to the next.


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 24, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Who was it that paralyzed Professor X in the comics?



Lucifer. He drop rocks on prof's legs. 

Magneto doing is better.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 24, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Lucifer. He drop rocks on prof's legs.
> 
> Magneto doing is better.



Why? Does Magneto use a 2X4 with a nail in it?


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 24, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Why? Does Magneto use a 2X4 with a nail in it?



I wish!


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 24, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Why? Does Magneto use a 2X4 with a nail in it?



He redirected a bullet with his powers, didnt you see the movie?


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 24, 2014)

He doesn't have the money to see a lot of movies. He has to select.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 24, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> He redirected a bullet with his powers, didnt you see the movie?



Yeah, but I thought there had been other people who had crippled Xavier during one of the million of reboots they've had for the X-Men.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 24, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Who was it that paralyzed Professor X in the comics?




Your cat's mom.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 25, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Your cat's mom.



Figures. She seems to have abandoned her kittens, and I had to take them in. If she' was willing to do that, I'm betting crippling Xavier would have been easy.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 25, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Figures. She seems to have abandoned her kittens, and I had to take them in. If she' was willing to do that, I'm betting crippling Xavier would have been easy.




Cats are evil, selfish whorebags.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 25, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Cats are evil, selfish whorebags.



I named one of my cats Mao, after Chairman Mao because he is a goddamn dictator.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 25, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Cats are evil, selfish whorebags.






Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I named one of my cats Mao, after Chairman Mao because he is a goddamn dictator.





*Folks,

Please keep it civil, keep it clean, and keep it on topic.  Thanks.*


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine is named Mordecaï cause... Huh, better keep that private.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Apr 25, 2014)

All cats are members of Hydra.

I wondered if the devastated future was because the Sentinels went as Cylon - Kill All Humans. I would have thought Task was better at coding than that, but whatever. Have any of your been following the viral marketing stuff?


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 25, 2014)

Ain't Master Mold the reason why the future was all sentinally?


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 25, 2014)

Grumpy RPG Reviews said:


> All cats are members of Hydra.
> 
> I wondered if the devastated future was because the Sentinels went as Cylon - Kill All Humans. I would have thought Task was better at coding than that, but whatever. Have any of your been following the viral marketing stuff?




Just the time line they released, I haven't really looked into more than that


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 26, 2014)

Grumpy RPG Reviews said:


> Have any of your been following the viral marketing stuff?



A linky or 2 would be nice.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Apr 26, 2014)

X-Men Movie Timeline

Trask Industries

Magneto Kills Everyone Ever


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 26, 2014)

Interesting stuff, so it was Magneto in the grassy gnoll!


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Apr 26, 2014)

Spoiler



The subtext is that the first three movies are in the alternate time-line created by the time-traveling hooliganism of the new movie, as in the time-line presented by the viral-marketing material, Magneto is in jail the entire time.


----------



## The_Silversword (Apr 27, 2014)

I wonder if it will follow the comics in that changing the past just creates an alternate timeline and doesnt actually change the future you came from.


----------



## Mloren (Apr 28, 2014)

I really want it to be good... but suspect I will be disappointed


----------



## Kramodlog (May 1, 2014)

Why Prof X can walk. 

[video=youtube;JhpuUD1fWvs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhpuUD1fWvs[/video]


----------

